# if you could only have 1 reel for drumming?



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Need a reel for an upcoming rod... open to all and any suggestions for a reel with superior casting distance for drum fishing for under 200..
i swear by grandwaves but one cant be content. i must keep searching for better... and im sure there has to be.... 

if you had 200 bucks, and were gonna get just one reel you were gonna fish hard as hell and had faith in, what would you get and why do you feel soo strongly about it???


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Truly -*

Just about any reel can handle Drum in the Surf. I caught a 27 incher on a pretty small reel - Penn 1500. So you don't need to spend a fortune to be successful.

I am assuming you are talking about a conventional reel since you said "distance casting". 

That said - Daiwa X30SHA - its almost as good as the Penn Mag 525 which is considered the best casting reel in the game. However, the Daiwa holds 490 yds of 14lb test - so if you cast 100 yds you still have 390 yds on the spool. With the 525 it holds 15lb/275. The Penn will run you $150 - the Daiwa is on sale for $109 normally $119.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat600379&hasJS=true


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Dpends(not the diaper) . I don't know nuthing, prolly far less than you, but wouldn't it be what ever your comfortable throwing and the the bringing in conditions? But as always, you never know what's gonna' get you.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

abu 7500 c3ct


my second choice for drum

abu 6500 c3ct mkii sports rocket


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

NTKG is exactly right.
charlie


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> Need a reel for an upcoming rod... open to all and any suggestions for a reel with superior casting distance for drum fishing for under 200..
> i swear by grandwaves but one cant be content. i must keep searching for better... and im sure there has to be....
> 
> if you had 200 bucks, and were gonna get just one reel you were gonna fish hard as hell and had faith in, what would you get and why do you feel soo strongly about it???


ima have to say im havin alot of faith in the sx this year..throws sweet , and ive seen chris literally just fish his underwater, pretty good stuff..ill beat the crap outa mine this fall and letcha know..


Jesse


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SHV 20 - 17LBS suffix tri.

Built like a tank and I don't need to buy the upgraded drag washers.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

daiwa slx 20 shv...not sha....ceramics...wheels reels magplate with clicker, with custom mag setup...slosh handle...

avet sx if only on the pier, knobby magged my way


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

525mag


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Avet:*

SX5.3:1. $199.95. wdbrand.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

what John81 said....


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

7500c3ct


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

Thunnus TU6000F big brother of Baitruner .
Under $200


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Sx or 525 .


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Connman said:


> Sx or 525 .


me too! I had rather throw rocks at them than have to fish with an ABu!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

7500c3ct


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

7500 c3ct

30slosh

But they're more fun on 6500!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

He said under 200$. I haven't seen a 7500c3ct under $200 in a long time. So my vote is the 525mag.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Under $200??

No doubt the Daiwa 30SHV.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> He said under 200$. I haven't seen a 7500c3ct under $200 in a long time. So my vote is the 525mag.


me and you iz the only one's that passed our 'hooked on phonics' classes in the A/C.


----------



## Rolland (Nov 1, 2004)

abu 6500 c3ct


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

toejam said:


> me too! I had rather throw rocks at them than have to fish with an ABu!


:fishing:

My choice would be Abu 7000c synchro CT of course a mans reel

Tom.


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

525 Mag. 

Cheap, Fast, and can take a pounding...........


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Slosh 20


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

under $200???? 525mag


----------



## threegals (Aug 26, 2007)

I have the Abu 6500 tournament special, drum edition, the Slosh 30, 6500 with ceramic pawl,bearings, and worm bearings and almost every Abu for 5000-7500. 

But out of the box for $150.00, the Blue Yonder is my reel, Goal Post to Goal Post and I am not a good caster. And don't you just love the color. Put you some Green Suffix, 17lbs and have at it. Orange is prettier but you can't see it like the green.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Mag 525


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*one reel*

7500 c3ct. 2nd choice Daiwa 30 with mag side plate.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

surf rat said:


> 7500 c3ct. 2nd choice Daiwa 30 with mag side plate.


this makes the 3rd or 4th post saying 7500c3ct.....so obviously theyre available for under $200?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> this makes the 3rd or 4th post saying 7500c3ct.....so obviously theyre available for under $200?


Well, Tweed, the guy in the post above ya sold me one fer $160. 

Thanks again, Rat.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i'm a purely spinning guy, so i'll give my spinning reel.

shimano spin power power aero.
44# of drag, can stop anything on its tracks.
if you ever held one, you know what i mean.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Well, Tweed, the guy in the post above ya sold me one fer $160.
> 
> Thanks again, Rat.


Ill give ya $170+ shipping..........ifn its the original blue one


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

1 525
2 Avet
3 Blue Yonder

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*My vote*

525........big surprise!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

NTKG said:


> abu 7500 c3ct
> 
> 
> my second choice for drum
> ...


Love the ABUs. That 7500 c3ct would be hard to beat but if I were going down to the 6500, I would put on a Blue Yonder. Just my druthers...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Man if you have a Grandwave you are already set but saying that dont ask how many reels I have :redface: 

I know a lot of folks have said 7500C3CT and true they are one of the best but thats why they are so hard to get and cost $$, now if your a poor boy like me get one of the 7000s and just have it converted and poof your in business.

But then again I do love my Avets, Pro Gear and havent fished my 525 yet so yea I am a tackle hoe.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Malakas07 said:


> 525 Mag.
> 
> Cheap, Fast, and can take a pounding...........


sounds like a woman I used to know. . .




525 mag all day long.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I like the Calcutta 700S. You can find them on eBay for $200 NIB.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

525 Mag followed by a magged 535


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Penn 525 Mag filled with a 150 yard of your favorite braid and topped off to the max with 17lb sufix Tri


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

ffemtreed said:


> Penn 525 Mag filled with a 150 yard of your favorite braid and topped off to the max with 17lb sufix Tri


If I was gonna use a 525mag fer drum, I'd use braid backin' with 20lb Tri. 

JMHO.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> If I was gonna use a 525mag fer drum, I'd use braid backin' with 20lb Tri.
> 
> JMHO.


I would rather have the extra yardage of line and let him run rather than horsing him/her in. I have heard lots of horror stories about losing big reds in the wash that wern't quite ready to come get the hook out.

The other reasons why I like the 17 is it doesn't bow as much as 20 when your bait is soaking. It doesn't get moved around by the waves as much. It casts further than 20. 

The difference between 17 and 20 doesn't make much of a difference either way in strength or capacity and all the other minor things I mentioned so its not really a big deal with whatever line you choose to use.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Lets see I now have 9 of them*

525 no backing..17 pound mono No Drum Gonna Spool me.. Or Cobia for that matter.. Do the math... if 17 pound test breaks @ 26 to 28 pounds of pull.. and the Drag of a 525 only can create 15 or 16 pounds of drag.. Stop being a sissy and lock that reel down.. Horse that fish in.. Ain't no playin em fellas.. Bring them to the beach... JAM:fishing:


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

buy a slosh 30, and have almost $100 left for rigs, bait and gas!

but i do like the 6500 or 7000 abu


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

JAM said:


> Stop being a sissy and lock that reel down.. Horse that fish in.. Ain't no playin em fellas.. Bring them to the beach... JAM:fishing:


I agree 100 percent.

That's why I prefer 20lb.

Just one of dem personal choices, that's all. 

Both 17lb and 20lb Tri are very much under rated in line strength.

However, I honestly believe that the 20lb is much stronger than the 17lb. 

Guys like Jam catch lots of big drum with 17lb and a 525mag. So do guys like Rolland who drum with a 6500 and 14lb line. 

I just like a reel that holds lots of 20lb. 

Matter of opinion, that's all.

And I do like to bring em in green.


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi there guys, sorry to side track. Any of you willing to part with ur grandwaves.. Do pm me coz ive been searching high and low for the reel. Z20/Z30 SHV model....


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*reel*

Only one reel---525 but with two extra mags.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Cdog said:


> Slosh 20



yep.


----------



## Penn Vaughan (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay this gets somewhat complicated. First, and I mean no disrespect, anybody who thinks the 525 is the best casting reel has not got a clue. That reel has more problems than is room to explain here. There are three or four reels worth consideration based upon your criteria. First, since someone already mentioned it, the Daiwa Slosh series (20-30 SH/SH-A) reels are great at roughly $110. If you purchase the Slosh 20/30, be sure to remove the support bushing in the handle side and replace it with a 3x10x4 ball bearing. Speeds up the reel and adds support to the spool bearing. The Daiwa Saltist 30H - and be sure it is the "H" model - is an awesome reel at roughly $160. It is a solid one-piece frame and can take a lot of abuse and deliver the goods.

The Ambassadeur line is my favorite. People mentioned the 7500 which is great but the Ambassadeur Morrum 7700 beats that reel hands down. It is a solid one-piece frame and its balance is unparalleled. Daiwa made the Saltist and Shimano made the Torium simply because the Morrum existed. This particular reel is out of production but you can still find them on ebay. The 5000 and 6000 series is still in production.

The new Ambassadeur 6500 C3 CT Hi-Speed and 7500 C3 CT Hi-Speed are the new class from Ambassadeur. The 6500 C3 CT Hi-Speed is red and has (a), a clicker and (b), magnetic cast control built in and (c), an added 6-gang internal clutch if you need that allows you to engage or disengage at will. These reels are incredibly smooth. And remember, the world distance casting record is held by an Ambassadeur 5500. All of these will run you under your $200 limit. The 6500 comes with a 6.3:1 ratio but you can change that to 5.3:1 if you want to. The 7500 C3 CT is 5.3:1 and is also red. If you go on the local VA/NC piers during drum season, Ambassadeurs will lead the pack with Daiwa's in second place.

If you need more information, contact me at [email protected].


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lol penn.. get your stuff straight dood.

1. saltist and toriums are just cheaper version of the saltiga and trinidad. because not everyone can pay 3-400$ for one.
77ct morrum discontinued long even before these reels are on the market.
so you cant compare them to each other. cause one is dead already. and dead men dont talk.

2. the new hi speeds. is a 7000i c3ct, made in china. not a 7500 sweden. the current prices. its not that easy to buy one for under 200 after shipping

3. i see more daiwas and penns in use then abus.

4. not to mention.. its a year old thread.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

If you are talking "One reel" then I would pick a reel that has the 'One thumb screw take apart' feature and purchase a couple extra spools with line on them.
There are days (not as often these days) when you are going to get spooled if you don't include a 'weak link' near the hook.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

daiwa saltist 20 undershot of mono topped with dawia 50lb. braid, and no I don't fish the point, bullet proof


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Only one reel? 

ABU 7500 C3CT

Or

ABU Blue Yonder (6500 C3CT)


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Mt three choices

Daiwa Sl30 SH
Daiwa Sl 30 SHA
Daiwa Saltist 30h


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow a good revived thread 

I have to admit for the surf pounding I am still a 525 mag fan

Ron


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Fishbreath said:


> Only one reel?
> 
> ABU 7500 C3CT
> 
> ...


yep, what he said...........


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I'll have to change my choice, from a slosh 20 to a Saltist 20.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

The saltist are nice reels, cast very well and a very nice drag


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Custom ABU 6600W, put together with a 6500 mag elite side plates. 
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

My vote is for a Daiwa Saltist 30H. It just works for me.


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

penn 9500ssm wil cost 150


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Zebco 33!!!! 

Saltist 30H.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Daiwa here too*

but the Abu's 7500 is a great old reel too .... mine has the best mojo of all my reels .... if one of my heavers go off I'll be the one .... You can get an old regular 7500 and do a conversion in that neighborhood $$$ ... I have a couple Daiwa's a 20 SLSH and a 30 SHA .... plus the new Saltist are the Bomb ..... all Daiwa's are built like tanks ... the 6500-6600 size are doable but on the smaller size ....


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

Torium 20...no doubt


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

SLOSH 30 with digitaldaggerer.com mag conversion

or

Penn Mag 525 with HO supermag conversion

Evan


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im gonna say 6500 Hatteras Outfitters Custom Blue Yonder followed by a 7500c3ct... If all else fails I'll grab my 20h


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Saltist 30H


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

525 MAG with 30pp backing, topped with 17tri. Stopped lots of big sharks, like 7 to 9' blacktips and spinners and duskys.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

daiwa 20 shv/sha..with a slosh handle.ive bought/used many new fangled reels,calcuttas,toriums,,some pimped out abu 6500/7500cts,wasnt impressed by the saltists at all, 

always end up fishing a daiwa 20.... avet sx hard to beat on the pier tho..cast as far and built stronger,lotta line, better drag..just expensive

been looking at switching over to a new reel for next year tho..but havent had one in hand to tinker with yet..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Chris Whats wrong with the saltist?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

weak drag..ive felt a few saltist 20s now and a 30..and i cant for teh life of me get the kinda drag pressure i want out of em..put all my might into turning the star(alot more effort than id be able to on the fly fighting a fish), tug the line,and theres pressure enough to say fight a drum on the beach, but not as much as id like in certain situations, like pullin on rays and sharks or when fish get near pilings, or even just crankin doggies up to the pier so i dont have to hand line evrryone

refuse to spend 50 more dollars on a reel that wont put out the kinda drag i want over the base slosh20 or sha/shv

they seem smooth, cast plenty far..just dont liek the drag


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> weak drag..ive felt a few saltist 20s now and a 30..and i cant for teh life of me get the kinda drag pressure i want out of em..put all my might into turning the star(alot more effort than id be able to on the fly fighting a fish), tug the line,and theres pressure enough to say fight a drum on the beach, but not as much as id like in certain situations, like pullin on rays and sharks or when fish get near pilings, or even just crankin doggies up to the pier so i dont have to hand line evrryone
> 
> refuse to spend 50 more dollars on a reel that wont put out the kinda drag i want over the base slosh20 or sha/shv
> 
> they seem smooth, cast plenty far..just dont liek the drag


Felt the same way when I first got it. But after a couple of cast and forgot to put the spool engager :redface:, the drag seem to lock down a little better. And after a couple of sharks, the drag seems to work better.


----------



## Rob S (Feb 7, 2008)

Love my 30 SHV


----------

